
Ask HN: Ligther alternative to ELK for small web application - tjadowski
Hi,<p>I&#x27;m looking for a smaller, VPS-size, lighter alternative to ELK stack. I found vector[1] and sonic[2] as a replacement for LogStash and ElasticSearch, but I can&#x27;t find any good Kibana replacement. Please, upvote, maybe some HN reader know it :)<p>1: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;timberio&#x2F;vector
2: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;valeriansaliou&#x2F;sonic
======
snikolaev
Not sure sonic is a replacement for Elasticsearch in terms of ELK as "Sonic is
an identifier index, rather than a document index; when queried, it returns
IDs that can then be used to refer to the matched documents in an external
database", i.e. you will have to either find a way to resolve your ids back to
the original documents (which may be difficult in case you have logs rotation,
retention etc.) or in addition to Sonic store the docs somewhere else.

There's also Loki -
[https://github.com/grafana/loki](https://github.com/grafana/loki) which
integrates with Grafana natively which may be the Kibana replacement you're
looking for.

